# Doxford Engine Plant



## terry_g (Apr 3, 2021)

Some interesting pictures and history here. 

https://www.shipsnostalgia.com/threads/william-doxford-and-sons.302549/#post-3068309

It looks like safety glasses had not yet been invented.


----------



## boilerhouse (Apr 3, 2021)

Or hearing protection!  

The article didn't seem to mention it, so I googled and found the yard closed around 1990.


----------



## cuslog (Apr 3, 2021)

Compensation board today would "have a bird".


----------



## trlvn (Apr 3, 2021)

OMG:








That's a metal planer!

Craig


----------



## DPittman (Apr 3, 2021)

trlvn said:


> OMG:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ya you would think the chips that would fly off that beast would be lethal weapons!


----------



## terry_g (Apr 3, 2021)

The cleaning crew that came in after the shift was over would have their work cut out for them.


----------



## CalgaryPT (Apr 3, 2021)

DPittman said:


> Ya you would think the chips that would fly off that beast would be lethal weapons!


We don't need no _stinking_ PPE, do we Bob?

Bob?

Bob????

Hey, anyone seen Bob?


----------



## Chicken lights (Apr 3, 2021)

CalgaryPT said:


> We don't need no _stinking_ PPE, do we Bob?
> 
> Bob?
> 
> ...


I’m confused why long sleeves or pants is now PPE, what the heck is wrong with shorts in July? Don’t get me started with chinstraps on hard hats 

Sure fine some of the rules make sense we both know because Bob was dumb now we all suffer 

I miss Bob


----------



## CalgaryPT (Apr 3, 2021)

Really glad now that I was never part of the "cool" gang at school. It meant I never felt any pressure to do stuff without PPE. When I look back at all the nasty machines I have worked on or dangerous tools I use, I'm grateful I still have all my digits, eyeballs, etc. I'm not perfect (I still use gloves on sanders and grinders), but all in all I never regret the lessons learned. I do know others missing fingers and eyes though.

When I was in metal shop in middle school, you would be beaten within an inch of your life if you got close to a lathe with long sleeves on—or even for walking into class wearing them.

Times have changed for sure. Wearing a mask during Covid was a walk in the park for me.


----------



## DPittman (Apr 3, 2021)

CalgaryPT said:


> Really glad now that I was never part of the "cool" gang at school. It meant I never felt any pressure to do stuff without PPE. When I look back at all the nasty machines I have worked on or dangerous tools I use, I'm grateful I still have all my digits, eyeballs, etc. I'm not perfect (I still use gloves on sanders and grinders), but all in all I never regret the lessons learned. I do know others missing fingers and eyes though.
> 
> When I was in metal shop in middle school, you would be beaten within an inch of your life if you got close to a lathe with long sleeves on—or even for walking into class wearing them.
> 
> Times have changed for sure. Wearing a mask during Covid was a walk in the park for me.


Yes habits are very hard to break, especially hard ones.  I know I do far too much stuff without proper PPE often times because it's a habit.  I do have a few good habits tho....I often will find I'm wearing my seat belt when I'm getting in and out of the truck when out putting through the field shooting gophers and I never recall buckling up.


----------



## gerritv (Apr 3, 2021)

Yes, the usual observations. You might however consider if those shots were posed, there are no chip or swarf (in the photos I looked at), let alone any hint that machines were even turning.

Gerrit


----------

